# Altes Boot + 2Jahre Arbeit = Skadi



## Mücke1978 (22. Mai 2017)

Vor zwei Jahren kam mir die Idee ein praktisches Angelboot nach genau meinen wünschen zu bauen.
Es sollte ein flacher Gleiter sein , Kippstabil und bequem.
Ich Kaufte also ein Altes Boot und fing gleich an zu arbeiten. 
Zuerst musste die Kajüte komplett weg. Mit der Flex geht's am schnellsten . So bin Ich dann also ein mal mit laufender Flex um das Boot . Habe alles komplett entsorgt bis auf die Schale. 
Dann begann der Aufbau an dem Ich euch nun mit Bildern teilhaben lasse .


----------



## Mücke1978 (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Altes Boot + 2Jahre Arbeit = Skadi*

Die ersten Monate waren sehr hart und ich verfluche den Tag an dem Ich die Idee mit dem Boot hatte.


----------



## Mücke1978 (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Altes Boot + 2Jahre Arbeit = Skadi*

Und jetzt ist es endlich fertig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Altes Boot + 2Jahre Arbeit = Skadi*

cool - mach mal ein bisschen Bericht mit Arbeitsschritten und Problemen/Lösungen dazu, wird sicher viele interessieren.
DANKE aber jetzt schon für die Bilder!


----------



## zokker (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Altes Boot + 2Jahre Arbeit = Skadi*

Ganz tolle Arbeit Basti.#6

Hast du im Bug noch Staumöglichkeiten?

Auf eine Scheuerleiste hätte ich aber nicht verzichtet.


----------



## angel-daddy (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Altes Boot + 2Jahre Arbeit = Skadi*

Sieht klasse aus! Hut ab!
Schade, dass ein paar Fotos "Kopf stehen".....

VG Martin


----------



## Mücke1978 (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Altes Boot + 2Jahre Arbeit = Skadi*

Das mit den Bildern ist total ärgerlich . 
Stauraum ist in der Spitze rechts und Links . Revisionsklappen sind auch eingebaut . in der Mitte der Spitze ist ein 30l Tank verbaut . Den kann man zum befüllen rausziehen . 
20l  Epox-Harz und eine Kiste Glasfasermatten habe ich verbaut. 
Seekieferplatten 12 Qm in 1,5  cm und die Spitze ist mit 2 cm Stärke gebaut .
2kg 2 Komponenten Spachtel unzählige Pinsel ,Rollen ohne Ende . Den Steuerstand hab ich auch komplett alleine gebaut. Aus den Resten der Seekieferplatten.
Die Umrahmung des Steuerstandes aus VA hat mir min Vater gebogen und geschweißt . 
Das Plexiglas 1cm stark zugeschnitten und eingepasst . 
Für die Beleuchtung haben wir ebenfalls aus VA maßgefertigte Halterung gebaut die am Steuerstand 
 angeschweißt wurden .
Der Motor hat eine selber gebaute Diebstahlsicherung. .
Wenn arbeiten am Motor gemacht werden müssen, dann muss das Boot halt dranbleiben ;-).
Ganz wichtig ... Drei Bierflaschenhalter .


----------



## Hering 58 (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Altes Boot + 2Jahre Arbeit = Skadi*

Das  sieht richtig gut aus und schöne Bilder.Und was richtig geil ist sind die 3 Flaschenhalter.:vik:


----------



## Andal (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Altes Boot + 2Jahre Arbeit = Skadi*

Ich würde mir, so ich denn so ein schönes Boot hätte, das Echolot auf einen drehbaren Sockel montieren. Dann könnte man es auch sehen, wenn man im vorderen Bereich des Bootes, wo ja der meiste Platz ist.


----------



## Tommes63 (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Altes Boot + 2Jahre Arbeit = Skadi*

Na siehste, es ist vollbracht #6. Und vom Boot gehen auch die Hänger besser zu lösen (meistens, nicht immer)
Man sieht sich, ich wünsche allzeit gute Fänge.


----------



## Mücke1978 (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Altes Boot + 2Jahre Arbeit = Skadi*

Echo hab ich gleich mit eingebaut. Den Geber habe Ich mittig in den Boden des Bootes geklebt . drehbar wäre natürlich total toll. Ich mach mal mehr Bilder. 
Auf dem schönen Sonnendeck kann ein Dritter Mann stehen beim fischen .


----------



## magut (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Altes Boot + 2Jahre Arbeit = Skadi*

RESPEKT !!!  ein richtig geiler Kahn!!!
da hast dir ein Traumboot gebaut!
LG
Mario


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Altes Boot + 2Jahre Arbeit = Skadi*

erzähl dazu bitte mal was:


> Der Motor hat eine selber gebaute Diebstahlsicherung. .


----------



## Angler9999 (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Altes Boot + 2Jahre Arbeit = Skadi*

Richtig gut geworden, Hut ab.



Ich melde mich gleich mal zur Probefahrt/ Probefischen an.
DAV Brandenburg wäre gut. Kostenbeteilgung geht klar....


----------



## Taxidermist (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Altes Boot + 2Jahre Arbeit = Skadi*

Gefällt mir auch ausgesprochen gut, was du da gebastelt hast.
Selbst die dezente Farbgebung ist gelungen, ich finde persönlich das typische Anglergrün furchtbar als Farbe für ein Boot.
Hast du die Farbe gleich mit ins Epoxy gerührt, oder in einem extra Arbeitsgang aufgebracht?
Wie du selbst schreibst, kann auf dem Vordeck auch noch jemand angeln, vielleicht hättest du dort auch eine Stuhl-Base hinbauen können?
Selbst zu zweit auf dem Boot gewinnt man so etwas Abstand zum (rutenschwingenden!) Kollegen.
Bleibt allzeit ne handbreit Wasser unter dem Kiel und gute Fänge zu wünschen!

Jürgen


----------



## Mücke1978 (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Altes Boot + 2Jahre Arbeit = Skadi*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> vielleicht hättest du dort auch eine Stuhl-Base hinbauen können?
> 
> 
> Jürgen



Hehe ja das wäre super gewesen . Aber ich habe doch meiner Frau erzähl das Ich ein "Familienboot" baue und sie ein Sonnendeck bekommt . Zu Hause war nicht von Angelplattform die Rede . Aber in der Werkstatt mit Kumpels haben wir natürlich immer Plattform gesagt ;-)

Der Lack ( Mausgrau Matt ) ist ein 2 Komponenten Lack und musste zügig verarbeitet werden . 
Mit der Rolle ging es am schnellsten.


----------



## Mücke1978 (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Altes Boot + 2Jahre Arbeit = Skadi*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> erzähl dazu bitte mal was:



Das ganze Heck ist mit Edelstahl verstärkt und miteinander verschweißt .Auch der Spiegel . 
Von der VA Konstruktion gehen zwei 4 x 4 VA Profile direkt über die Muttern mit denen man den Motor anschraubt. Es gibt keine Möglichkeit ihn zu lösen. Flex wäre die einzige Möglichkeit . aber das dauert, macht Krach und kostet Zeit .
Entweder dreiste Diebe klauen das ganze Boot oder sie haben halt Pech gehabt.


----------



## Mücke1978 (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Altes Boot + 2Jahre Arbeit = Skadi*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Richtig gut geworden, Hut ab.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Kostenbeteiligung abgelehnt !!!! 
Aber Probeangeln geht klar . 
Gestern dürfe ich zuschauen wie sich ein ca 80 cm Hecht einen kleinen angeschlagenen Brassen von der Oberfläche schnappte . Und das ganze mitten in der Stadt . Zu allem Überfluss auch noch nach 2 Stunden erfolglosen Spinnfischen #c
Natürlich gleich angehalten und geworfen was das Zeug hält . Natürlich umsonst :vik:


----------



## Angler9999 (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Altes Boot + 2Jahre Arbeit = Skadi*

wohl wahr#r#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Altes Boot + 2Jahre Arbeit = Skadi*



Mücke1978 schrieb:


> Das ganze Heck ist mit Edelstahl verstärkt und miteinander verschweißt .Auch der Spiegel .
> Von der VA Konstruktion gehen zwei 4 x 4 VA Profile direkt über die Muttern mit denen man den Motor anschraubt. Es gibt keine Möglichkeit ihn zu lösen. Flex wäre die einzige Möglichkeit . aber das dauert, macht Krach und kostet Zeit .
> Entweder dreiste Diebe klauen das ganze Boot oder sie haben halt Pech gehabt.


Mein lieber Schwan - da biste schon fast beim Tresorbau!!
Reschpekt!


----------



## Rot_See_Angler (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Altes Boot + 2Jahre Arbeit = Skadi*

Geile Arbeit und ein super Boot, klasse was man alles so aus alten Booten machen kann !!!


----------

